
NPR.org website – GDPR friendly, text only - maephisto
https://text.npr.org/
======
manwithaplan
Because the Decline button on the consent page redirects to their main
[https://text.npr.org/](https://text.npr.org/) homepage instead of the
compliant text version of the desired article, I’ve started using a
bookmarklet to manually fix this:

javascript:(function (){var s=location.href.split( '/'
);location.href='[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId='+s[s.length-2]})()](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId='+s\[s.length-2\]}\)\(\))

E.g. when invoked on
[https://choice.npr.org/index.html?origin=https://www.npr.org...](https://choice.npr.org/index.html?origin=https://www.npr.org/2018/06/07/618047447/man-
kills-snake-snake-tries-to-kill-him-back) it redirects to
[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=618047447](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=618047447)

------
rbanffy
Probably compatible with Mosaic ;-)

Sometimes I do the exercise of switching to older phones - my favorite Palm
Pre 2 or my even older Palm Centro - as an exercise on avoiding distractions
of the modern web. It's good to see websites that can easily be used with
these.

------
mandelbulb
There's a misconception, however. It is compliant, yes, but you also only get
limited access.

See the topics sections, only news, arts & life, and music are available. And
only the top articles of those.

All other links redirect you to that text start page.

